# Bay Flats Lodge Tunes & Tails - July 30, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

*1st Annual Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament*
The First Annual Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament, BBQ Cook Off and Concert is just around the corner. This event was developed as a non-profit, fund raising tool to gather funds for Marine Science/Biology and Music scholarships. We need fishing teams & BBQ teams to register on-line and get it rolling!
www.hectorstunesandtails.com

Please join us in Port Oâ€™Connor Sept. 23rd and 24th for a great time that will benefit some great kids. Thanks in advance for your support & participation.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Today seemed FAST I guess due to dodging storms with lightening in them...so we had one set that lasted a few hours before opting to move and from then on it was hit and run. Seven solid trout on that first set though which was our most successful of the day. New to Croaker soaking were my crew today and my focus was teaching it as more of a finesse than just soaking. See I was a die hard lure only guy until I started taking lots of bait customers. I too had to learn the ways of these desired morsels but also lately I have been surprised at how much (better?) Other baitfish work such as Pinfish, Grunts and, Piggy Perch. I have that kind of time now lol to test these guys out and compare how much time it takes for a trout to slam a Pinfish versus playing with a Croaker...oh well they are all effective right now and you CANNOT CATCH THEM FROM YOUR DESK, so call the lodge and let's do this, maybe we can test some more critters together! Way to hang today BTW for my guys Joel and Jay from the plumbing biz.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Plenty of sunshine. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected through this weekend and into early next week. After a few showers are possible on Sunday, drier air will move into the area on Sunday and Monday, and continue into the middle of next week. This will result in no significant rainfall Monday through Wednesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 88.0 degrees
Seadrift 90.0 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*more Pics!*

7/30/16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics Continued!*

30-July-2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Blast & Cast "Updated Deer growth trail cam"*

We're having new deer showing up at the feeders, and all deer look very healthy as we have about one more month of growth.


----------

